# Hobby Jobbies III (Mill Vice Work Stop)



## bretthl (Feb 13, 2019)

I have been blessed with additional time on my hands due to waiting for the Nigerian government to issue me a work visa.  Next on the hit list was some sort of stop system for the mill vice.  I have been constantly needing a work stop attachment for the vice.  Abomb79 was showing (monetizing) an interesting work stop contraption that mounts to the T-slots in the table that looked sweet but I have time so why not "Getter Done"?

Raided the 1018 scrap pile.  Probably did not need a right and left stop but hey, I may loose one.  The 3/4" main rod has a flat to register on the rear of the vice.




I need to make (buy) some thumb screws for the stop slide.  I did not have a mill long enough to square up the bottom of that slot.




The register pins may be a bit long.  They are threaded 1/4-28.


----------

